# 2-Way Radio Install



## aec618 (Dec 18, 2011)

You don't say what type of radio you're wanting but I'm going to assume VHF (an HF rig, even a small one, will be pretty big for that car). I do not have a radio in my Cruze--the last car I had one in was a 2008 Impala. You're right there isn't a lot of room. I'd look at getting something that has a small control head that's detachable from the main radio. I remember seeing a buddy with a Yaesu control head in his Jeep and it was tiny! I had a Kenwood TM-741 in the Impala with a remote cable and I installed the main guts of the radio in the trunk, bolted to the back of the fold-down back seat. 

I'm thinking possible locations for the control head would be the headliner up by the moonroof buttons if you have them, or maybe in the center console with a multifunction mike like some of the ICOM rigs have. Or maybe on a suction cup mount to the glass in the corner of the windshield, like some folks do with GPS or satellite radio rigs.

Lastly, you could add a custom mount to your car--I've done several of these. They usually bolt to the side of the AM/FM radio and come out in the space between the radio and the dash trim; what you get is a piece of metal sticking out at an angle good for viewing by the driver, and it's pre-drilled with holes. Just mount your radio or control head to the mount. The mounts are around $50.00 and are car-specific. Device Holders and Dashboard Vehicle Mounts - ProClip Car Mounts for Mobile Phones, Tablet, and Handheld Devices

Hope that helps!

Andy K3NP


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it too big for the glove?


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Geeze, I can't believe I forgot to mention the rig. It's an ICOM V8000. Not a remote head unit, and until I can afford to purchase a remote head unit (which will be never), this is the one i'm stuck with.. I have a feeling I'm going to have to get very crafty with this.. It's one thing I didn't take into account when purchasing the car. =\


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

Jay,
Check your email, sent you pics on how i mounted my Alinco in my 2013 Cruze.
with out a remote head and cutting up the dash, there is alot of room in the map pockets of the doors.

Bob
K8POS


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate to revive this thread but wanted to give an update on my progress with the radio install. I managed to get a trunk lip antenna mount which is much preferred to a mag mount or direct mount. I also temporarily set the radio on top of the dash in the little well that's up there. I plan on making a temporary mount by the passenger's left leg area with some heavy duty velcro. It will prevent me from moving the passenger's seat forward any further than it currently is, however that's not a major concern for me. I'll try to get some photos posted when I finalize everything.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

Jay,
What brand/model radio is it?
My Yaesu 2800 (2meter) mobile was not ment to have the head separated but I built my own cable for it and did it any way worked great till I decided I wanted a dual band unit.

Bob
K8POS


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Bob,

I did get your photos by the way, they look good!
The rig is an ICOM V8000, I drove to work this morning with it just sitting on top of the dashboard and it didnt move, but obviously for safety and security reasons, I'd like to mount it elsewhere. I'm going to bring it inside and take the radio apart and see what king of possibilities i have for making a remote cable for it even though it isn't meant to be operated that way. I do believe the control face is removable with 3 hex screws.

I need to find a shorter VHF antenna too. My current antenna is a Motorola VHF antenna and it just doesn't look good on my cruze. Maybe a 1/4 wave?

Jay
WX4WTF


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

I run a comet dual band mag mount on the left rear corner of the trunk deck. Easy to remove and toss in the trunk and it is still low enough to clear the garage door. Gets me into all the repeaters around here with no problems.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I ended up fabricating a custom remote cable for the V8000 but its got some issues and i need to do further testing. Looks promising though. Maybe what I need to do is just bite the bullet and buy a nice remote rig.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

When I split my 2800 I had to run a separate shielded cable for the audio lines or it had a real bad click and hiss when you canged the VFO.
Maybe the folks at eham Elmers can help.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, after careful investigation and close scrutiny, it turns out I had 2 sets of pins swapped. So after correcting that and making a few final adjustments, I was able to power up and have a short conversation with a friend on an area repeater. Looks like the real test will be installing it in the car and subjecting it to vibration and such.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Edited: Double Post.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

Good deal,
Glad it may work out for you.
I used that heavy duty velcro stuf that radio shack sells to mount the head of my 2800.
Held it very secure and i could easily remove it when I traded in my car.


----------



## LonePiper (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I am trying to figure out where to mount my Yaesu FT-2600M. I did a search and found this post. I am giving serious thought to mounting it on teh passenger side of the console near the seat, so I can see the front. My main concern is weight being held by the plastid, as I plan on putting a couple of holes in the plastic. I will put some kind of support on the back side, but looking for ideas or advice.


----------

